# Heating with converted aquarium



## Mesograt (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi all,

Hopefully someone here can help me! I have a converted 29g tank similar to this pic: https://store.iheartgeckos.com/products/10-gallon-aquarium-gecko-arboreal-conversion-kit

I was trying to find out how people set up their uvb and heat lamps with a setup like this but wasn't having much luck searching. I believe uvb is basically useless through glass, and I'm not sure heating glass with a heat lamp on top is a good idea either. So how does one do it with a setup like this?

Thanks!


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

What’s going in there? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mesograt (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm planning on a day gecko


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

It's no good fitting heaters and UV lights outside the aquarium, they need to be inside. Now it is possible to use diamond cutters to make holes in glass, but if the take is made from hardened glass (look for a kite mark or etched text on the tank) then you can't drill it as it will shatter.

You would be better off looking at a dedicated glass vivarium which already has the holes cut and drilled for electrical equipment, or use a traditional wooden vivarium. I've never kept that species, but a quick google suggested it doesn't need excessively high humidity levels so a wooden viv should be fine


----------

